# Best strap options for Vostok Amphibia? Help!



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Except Bracelets.
What are some good affordable deals/listings/sellers on ebay or other websites about black leather, silicon and rubber straps that fit Vostok Amphibia 22mm cases like 090 and 710.
In the case of NATOs, I'm not looking for design patterns, I just want it in black colour. Just post about NATOs if you know about quality NATOs at affordable prices.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Bonetto Cinturini NATO model 328, also known as the zuludiver. Mines in grey but available in black.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...watch-silicon-strap-anti-dust-22mm-black.html


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

.
Vostok Amphibia Diving Watch Black Rubber 22 MM "Show" Strap Prototype | eBay

- for the 090 case you may have to remove a small amount of material from the ends as there is not enough clearance on the 090. That is why the seller states that the strap will only fit 'open' lugs such as the 710 and not the 'shrouded' lugs of the 090.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

The Borealis vulcanized rubber strap is a real deal for the money, its ISO style is super classic and goes well with Amphibias of any case number, Bonetto Cinturini is a good choice too. Remember these are real diver straps so these are long! If you have a thin wrist that might be a problem



using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

using Tapatalk!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Very high quality NATO straps can be had at Time Factors & Watchworx,both UK based sellers.

Their products are excellent.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Obris Morgan do a quality strap at a good price and this one comes in black as well..................b-)


----------



## gsaronni (Apr 6, 2010)

taike said:


> Silicon Strap Anti Dust 22mm Black Meranom.com


How about the quality of this strap?


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

gsaronni said:


> How about the quality of this strap?


It's good.


----------



## Vorsprung (Oct 19, 2011)

Big fan of the HD NATO straps from Crown & Buckle


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

+1 on Crown & Buckle


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Sofreto said:


> +1 on Crown & Buckle


|>

The strap length and thickness are listed for all their straps. Each strap I have received from them have been true to the stated size.
You receive a discount for ordering multiple straps.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Black is nice, but a little color never hurts. I have a 6.75" wrist and I like a 12"/300mm NATO or zulu to have enough tail to fold over double and back through the keepers.

This one's from natostrapco.com.


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks.
Crown & Buckle is very popular here.
How are these $10-12 NATO straps as compared to the $3-4 NATO.
I have 2 NATO straps that I bought from ebay.in (Indian eBay) for Rs. 270 ($4) each. They were okay. Nothing exceptional or praise-worthy.
I won't be very pleased if I got a similar quality from a $12-15 NATO.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

My trials so far...











Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

_MS_ said:


> How are these $10-12 NATO straps as compared to the $3-4 NATO.
> I have 2 NATO straps that I bought from ebay.in (Indian eBay) for Rs. 270 ($4) each. They were okay. Nothing exceptional or praise-worthy.
> I won't be very pleased if I got a similar quality from a $12-15 NATO.


I cannot comment on the straps you bought as I do not own any of those. The Crown and Buckle straps as well as those from the other highly recommended sellers, use a weave which is tighter and stronger and the hardware is Stainless steel, usually thicker and of better quality. The HD NATO or ZULU straps are thicker than standard NATO with thick and strong SS hardware. I think the extra cost is a fair deal. You are also paying more for better quality control.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

You really can't go wrong with Benetto Cinturini. I wish that Zuludiver came in 24mm, I'd put the red one on my Ranegeman!


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

mattbeme said:


> I cannot comment on the straps you bought as I do not own any of those. The Crown and Buckle straps as well as those from the other highly recommended sellers, use a weave which is tighter and stronger and the hardware is Stainless steel, usually thicker and of better quality. The HD NATO or ZULU straps are thicker than standard NATO with thick and strong SS hardware. I think the extra cost is a fair deal. You are also paying more for better quality control.


Yes, the SS hardware point is correct. I'll order one of them.
I want to go with Leather or Silicone because using a NATO increases case height by about 3mm.
I've actually selected a Buffalo grain leather strap. Looks brilliant.


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Camguy said:


> You really can't go wrong with Benetto Cinturini. I wish that Zuludiver came in 24mm, I'd put the red one on my Ranegeman!
> 
> View attachment 7973826


I love the design of the straps that are on your Marathon and Omega.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

That strap is their 306 model, it's the one that comes stock with the Marathon. Got an Omega buckle from Ofrei just for fun.









They're great straps, soft and pliable, with enough grip I can wear them a bit loose without the watch sliding around. Lovely vanilla scent, too. I swapped out the OEM on my Seiko with a 285.


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Camguy said:


> That strap is their 306 model, it's the one that comes stock with the Marathon. Got an Omega buckle from Ofrei just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 7977586
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's been shortlisted


----------



## Cybersaber (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello

i think that there is no ideal strap for watch, it's all a matter of taste. I have leather, zulu, nato and rubber. I change them depending of my mood, my clothes... 

Cyber


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)

I can highly recommend Borealis rubber straps: Store - Borealis Watch Company

Excellent straps at a great price. A lot even compare them to Isofranes. I can post a picture of my orange tomorrow.


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone have good options for padded nylon / synthetic straps that can get wet? I am considering these Geckota straps:

Geckota® Nylon Canvas Fabric Padded Durable Sport Watch Strap 20 or 22mm | eBay






























I am wary of rubber; does it pull hair and get sweaty?


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)

The Borealis rubber does not pull or get sweaty IMO, I almost forget I am wearing it. However, I do not like my straps tight; they usually have some wiggle room. However, I purchased it so that I can use the Vostok on the beach without getting a wet band that would use a long time drying.


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 24, 2013)

If you want to go the budget route, I picked up this plastic diver-style strap for $.99 on eBay for my 18mm vintage Amphibia (there's also a 22mm model).


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

lucky watch said:


> Obris Morgan do a quality strap at a good price and this one comes in black as well..................b-)
> 
> View attachment 7906954
> 
> ...


I hope sans the vanilla odor?


----------

